# New Zealand - Bill to restrict vaping and e-cigarette sales and use in public



## Hooked (25/2/20)

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/top/4101...aping-and-e-cigarette-sales-and-use-in-public
23 Feb. 2020

"As the Bill is currently written, no vaping products will be able to be sold to people under the age of 18, nor are the products able to be advertised or used in sponsorship.

Vaping will also be banned from smokefree areas, so people would only be able to vape where cigarettes are allowed to be smoked.

Salesa said the Bill will also limit general stores - including dairies and service stations - to selling only three flavours: tobacco, mint and menthol. All other flavours will only be able to be sold at licensed vape stores.

The Bill will be introduced to Parliament on Monday, before being read for the first time in March, and then referred to a Select Committee stage where the public is able to make submissions on the Bill. It can then be altered before being returned to Parliament for a second reading."

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (26/2/20)

Hooked said:


> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/top/4101...aping-and-e-cigarette-sales-and-use-in-public
> 23 Feb. 2020
> 
> "As the Bill is currently written, no vaping products will be able to be sold to people under the age of 18, nor are the products able to be advertised or used in sponsorship.
> ...


Is the UK the only country that are showing common sense!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Is the UK the only country that are showing common sense!



It would certainly seem that way! Most of the world has just gone mad!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

